# FR: futur simple / futur antérieur



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

J'ai toujours eu du mal avec le futur antérieur:

Est-ce qu'on dit:

« Une fois que j'aurai reçu tous les documents, je te les enverrai »

ou 

« Une fois que j'aurai (tout court, sans participe passé) tous les documents, je te les enverrai ». ??

Est-ce qu'on est toujours obligé d'ajouter un participe passé après « une fois que j'aurai »

Merci d'avance de m'éclairer


----------



## Friendly Froggy

Les 2 sont correctes...
Tu n'es pas obligé de mettre un participe passé...


----------



## Michel paris

*Futur simple ou Futur antérieur*

Est-ce que possible pour une explication d'entre les différences.
Peut-être quelques exemples ? 

Merci


----------



## JohnGivrolta

If by "futur simple" you mean the "will" future, it has many uses, notably for _spontaneous decisions_: I'll put you through; _offers_: I'll help you with those boxes; _requests_: will you help me with my homework?; and _general predictions_: there will be an increase in the price of oil in the coming months.

The "future antérieur" or future perfect refers to a completed action in the future, usually at a given time: The meeting will have finished by 10 o'clock, so I'll call you 
then.

J'espère que cette explication puisse vous aider.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Je suis complètement d'accord avec John Givrolta... Le futur antérieur est employé quand on parle d'une action au passé par rapport au futur.
Ex: Je te visiterai la semaine prochaine comme je serai revenue du Canada (ici, le fait de revenir du Canada est au passé par rapport à l'action de visiter qui est au futur => action au passé par rapport au futur)


----------



## itka

Cristina Moreno said:


> Je suis complètement d'accord avec John Givrolta... Le futur antérieur est employé quand on parle d'une action au passé par rapport au futur.
> Ex: Je te visiterai la semaine prochaine comme je serai revenue du Canada (ici, le fait de revenir du Canada est au passé par rapport à l'action de visiter qui est au futur => action au passé par rapport au futur)



Cristina, ton explication est juste mais il y a des erreurs dans ton exemple :
"Je viendrai te voir la semaine prochaine, quand je serai revenue du Canada"

---> Comme tu le dis, il y a deux actions, toutes les deux dans le futur, mais l'une avant l'autre (c'est le sens de : antérieur = avant)


----------



## JohnGivrolta

Itka, le future perfect ne s'agit pas que de deux actions dans le future, mais plutôt d'une action qui se complète avant un point déterminé dans le futur. Ce point peut bien être une autre action comme dans l'exemple de "I'll have written the report before you arrive." Mais dans "I'll have written the report by 5 o'clock" il n'y a qu'une action qui se complétera avant 5 heures.


----------



## itka

Je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire. Il est possible que le future perfect ne fonctionne pas comme le futur antérieur (mon niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas d'être sûre) mais pas dans ton exemple...
Il y a bien deux actions dans le futur :
1. je fini le rapport
2. Cinq heures sonnent


----------



## JohnGivrolta

Pour moi une action est généralement définie par un verbe, mais si tu comptes que cinq heures est une action j'accepte ton explication.


----------



## Outsider

It's very simple, and like in English. Only the names change:

je parlerai (futur simple) -- I will speak (simple future)
j'aurai parlé (futur antérieur) -- I will have spoken (future perfect)
​​


----------



## trench feature

If I want to say "Will you help me when you get home", wouldn't I have to use the future in the main clause?


----------



## copkizsorida

Bonjour,

J'étudie maintenant les temps Futur Simple et Futur Antérieur. On nous a dit que le futur antérieur est employé s'il existe un antériorité par rapport a un futur.
Récemment, j'ai vu une phrase comme ça: _"Je te prêterai ma voiture quand tu auras ton permis de conduire"._ Je pense qu'il existe une antériorité dans le futur. 
Premièrement, tu dois avoir le permis et après, je te prête ma voiture. Alors, pourquoi on n'utilise pas le futur antérieur? Est-ce que c'est lié au fait qu'il y a une condition?  

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Les deux temps sont effectivement possibles ici. Tout dépend du point de vue que l'on adopte.

"... quand tu auras eu" (_futur antérieur_) : on considère l'événement qui permet de réaliser l'action attendue

"... quand tu auras" (_futur simple_) : on considère le résultat _(... de l'événement ci-dessus)_ qui permet de réaliser l'action attendue


----------



## copkizsorida

Merci beaucoup snarkhunter. Donc, si j'ai bien compris, au futur antérieur, c'est la condition d'avoir le permis qui est important alors que dans le futur, c'est l’événement de prêter la voiture est important? Je voulais juste confirmer ce dernier. Merci


----------



## copkizsorida

J'ai aussi une question concernant l'emploi seul du futur antérieur.
Quelle est la différence entre "Dans un mois, nous aurons déménagé" et "Dans un mois, nous déménagerons".
Est-ce qu'il existe une question de certitude ici?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Dans un mois, nous aurons déménagé_ que le déménagement aura lieu dans le mois qui vient, pas forcément à la fin du mois.
_Dans un mois, nous déménagerons_ signifie que le déménagement aura lieu dans un mois, pas avant.


----------



## snarkhunter

copkizsorida said:


> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, au futur antérieur, c'est la condition d'avoir le permis qui est important alors que dans le futur, c'est l’événement de prêter la voiture est important? Je voulais juste confirmer ce dernier. Merci


Je crois que ce n'est pas ainsi que j'évaluerais la différence de sens entre ces deux façons de l'exprimer.
L'_événement_ est dans tous les cas le fait d'avoir le permis (... ce qui est la condition pour que la voiture soit prêtée). La distinction entre les deux temps me semble porter essentiellement sur l'antériorité (ou l'ancienneté) de l'événement "obtenir son permis".

_"Quand tu auras eu"_ : l'obtention du permis sera encore un événement récent

_"Quand tu auras"_ : on ne sait pas dire de *quand* au juste l'obtention du permis datera à ce moment-là. Elle pourra être très récente, aussi bien que remonter déjà à quelques jours, voire davantage



JeanDeSponde said:


> _Dans un mois, nous aurons déménagé_ que le déménagement aura dans le mois qui viens, pas forcément à la fin du mois.
> _Dans un mois, nous déménagerons_ signifie que le déménagement aura lieu dans un mois, pas avant.


Oui. On peut même être encore plus précis en affirmant que, avec la première phrase, on sait que le déménagement sera terminé dans un mois (même si on ne peut pas dire depuis combien de temps).


----------



## Trendywendy_41

Hi there,

I have a couple of questions about the future antérieur:

I know that as in the example above, one isn't obliged to use a past participle. Aussitôt que j'aura les lettres, je te les envoyées.

I know that it is used with the conjuctions Quand, lorsque, dès que, un fois que etc. Je partirai quand tu seras rentré. Tu mangeras dès que tu auras fini tes devoirs.

I think that I've en grasped the difference between using être and avoir: Je jouerai quand mon émission favorite sera finie. But Il jouera quand il aura fini ses devoirs.

I think what confuses me is when the auxiliary of avoir in the future tense and  été comes into play! I think I'm referring to The Passive voice.

For example, is this correct?
Demain, à deux heures,  tous les gateaux auront été mangés. 
Or.  
Demain, à deux heures,  tous les gateaux seront mangés.
Les enfants trouveront que tous les gateaux auront été mangés. Or, Les enfants trouveront que tous les gateaux seront mangés.

Can you see where I'm getting  confused and would someone kindly help please?


----------



## Oddmania

Hi Trendywendy,

I see your point. Let's switch to English to compare the grammar :

Tous les gâteaux *auront été mangés.*
All the cakes *will have been eaten.*

Tous les gâteaux *seront mangés.*
All the cakes *will be eaten.*

As you can see, the first sentence implies a complete action. They will have been eaten by 2 pm. They'll be nothing left by 2 pm.

On ther other hand, the second one means something different. Keep in mind there's no continuous tense in French. So, _Je fais _could mean both_ I do _and _I'm doing_. Likewise, _Ils seront _can be both simple or continuous. In other words :

Ils seront mangés = Quelqu'un les mangera = _Somebody will eat them _*or *_Somebody will be eating them._

My point is that when you say _A deux heures, ils seront mangés_, it sounds like _"At 2 pm, someone will be eating them"._ You know someone will be in the middle of eating them at 2 pm. And this sounds like something weird to say. The _Futur Antérieur_ tense sounds much more common (_A deux heures, ils auront été mangés : someone will have eaten them by 2 pm_).


----------



## Michelvar

Aussitôt que j'aura les lettres, je te les envoyées.  This is meaningless. But as you don't give the original, we can not tell what you want to say, so, difficult to help. 

Quand, lorsque, dès que, un fois que etc. Je partirai quand tu seras rentré .
Tu mangeras dès que tu auras fini tes devoirs .

Je jouerai quand mon émission favorite sera finie .
Il jouera quand il aura fini ses devoirs.

Demain, à deux heures,  tous les gateaux auront été mangés.   (the cakes will be eaten before 2PM tommorow) 
Demain, à deux heures,  tous les gateaux seront mangés. (the cakes will be eaten at 2PM tommorow)
Both are correct, but they don't have the same meaning

Les enfants trouveront que tous les gateaux auront été mangés no, meaningless. What do you want to say?.
Les enfants trouveront que tous les gateaux seront mangés Also meaningless.



> Can you see where I'm getting  confused and would someone kindly help please?


 please give the original in English, when your sentence is meaningless, we can not even say why, because we can not know what you wanted to say.


----------



## Oddmania

Trendywendy_41 said:


> Les enfants trouveront que tous les gateaux auront été mangés.
> Or, Les enfants trouveront que tous les gateaux seront mangés.



These are not very natural sentences, but I don't think they are meaningless, Michelvar.

_Les enfants découvriront que tous les gâteaux auront été mangés _

You definitely need an "Antérieur" tense. English language might be more flexible on this point, but the logic is the same.

I'm discovering the cakes *were eaten.
*I discovered the cakes *had been eaten.
*I will discover the cakes *will have been eaten.*

All the verbs in bold take place *a notch back in time* in comparison to the main verb (_to discover_). Hence _Ils découvriront qu'ils auront été mangés._


----------



## Trendywendy_41

Thank you Michelvar. When a non native is struggling with their learning of the French language it would be very helpful not to make their questions out to be 'meaningless'.  It's very discouraging.I was referring to a similar question above from Français-Espanol that had a silimar phrase. Trendy

Thank you Oddmania - I didn't think that they were meaningless either
I think now that is all about concordance du temps. 
Ils découvrent que les gateaux étaient mangé. 
Ils ont découvert que les gateaux avaient été mangés. 
Ils découveront que les gateaux auront été mangés. 
Demain, à deux heures, tous les gateaux seront mangés donc ils doivent arrive à l'heure pour les manger. 
Am I on the right track? I really need to be helped with when to use Ils seront and Ils auront été but as I say Its to do with the time.  However, would you be kind enough to give me some examples please?


----------



## Lacuzon

Trendywendy_41 said:


> Ils découvrent que les gâteaux étaient ont été mangé. (Here, étaient = were being. But the action (to eat) is not in progress, it's a past action)
> Ils ont découvert que les gâteaux avaient été mangés.
> Ils découvriront que les gâteaux auront été mangés.
> Demain, à deux heures, tous les gâteaux seront mangés donc ils doivent arriver à l'heure pour les manger.



I think you've got it, anyway, the logical is the same in English as in French.
Tomorrow at noon, they will have finished the school year. -> Demain à midi, ils auront fini l'année scolaire. (You're speaking as if you were tomorrow)
They will finish the school year tomorrow at noon. -> Il finiront l'année scolaire demain à midi. (You're speaking today about tomorrow)

Be carreful about futur clauses, unlikely English, French uses futur tenses:
He will go to play when he has finished his homework -> Il ira jouer quand il aura fini ses devoirs.
I will call as soon as I arrive -> J'appellerai dès que j'arriverai.


----------



## Trendywendy_41

Ok - yes, I can see that now.  Thank you.

Just one more try to see if It's sunk in 
Ils finiront l'année scolaire demain à midi. Et tous les élèves seront ravis de finir!
Argh! I still can't think of a remark with été. (I know I sound obsessed!)
How about À deux heurs l'école aura été  fermée par le principal???
Sorry to go on but I know that's what you're here for right?
Trendy


----------



## Oddmania

Trendywendy_41 said:


> How about À deux heures l'école aura été  fermée par le principal???


Yes, that's right 

Basically, _A deux heures, l'école *sera *fermée_ amounts to saying _*At *2 o'clock, the school will be closed (someone will be closing the school)._
On the other hand, _A deux, l'écolé *aura été* fermée_ is more like _The school will already be closed *by *2 o'clock. _It'll have been closed beforewards, so it will definitely be closed by 2 o'clock.


----------



## Trendywendy_41

Thank you so much! You've been a great help.

(Is there a way in French to say "By" 2pm?)

Ils finiront l'année scolaire demain à midi. Et tous les élèves seront ravis de finir! (this is talking today before the children actually leave the school.  But talking the next day about the event, I can say Ils ont fini l'année scolaire heir à midi. Et tous les élèves auront été ravis de finir!
I have another question that you could help me with - I will stick to the same subject of course 
Going back to the cakes: 
I'm discovering the cakes were eaten. Je découvre que les gateaux ont été mangés.
I discovered the cakes had been eaten. J'ai découvert que les qateaux avaient été mangés.
I will discover the cakes will have been eaten. Je découverai que les gateux auront été mangés.
But if I go one step further, can I say Demain, il aura découvert que tous les gateaux avaient été mangés or ont été mangés or auront été mangés? 
I'm asking if there is a rule in French where the subordinate clause has to correspond to the main clause.

As in: 
Je sais que les gateaux seront rassis. (Parce qu'ils ont été faits cuire il y a trois mois)
Je savais que les gateaux seraient rassis.
Je saurai que les gateaux auront été rassis.(Parce que les invités les auront lancé sur moi.)
J'aurai su que les gateaux avaient été rasses or ont été rassis or auront été rassis.

Many thanks

Trendy


----------



## Oddmania

Hmm, not an easy one! What tense would you use in English?

It's not something very common, you know, something people say everyday. Instinctively, I would use either the Passé Composé (_ont été mangés_) or the Futur Antérieur (_auront été mangés_), but I'm pretty sure only the latter is strictly correct, because of the sequence of tenses.


----------



## OLN

Trendywendy_41 said:


> Je sais que les g*â*teaux seront rassis. (Parce qu'ils ont été faits cuire il y a trois mois) parce qu'il sont été cuits
> Je savais que les gâteaux seraient rassis.
> Je saurai que les gâteaux auront été rassis.(Parce que les invités les auront lancé sur moi.)
> J'aurai su que les gâteaux avaient été rassis or ont été rassis or auront été rassis.


Il va falloir choisir un autre verbe:_ rassir_ est intransitif (become stale) et _rassis_ est un adjectif attribut qui décrit un état (stale).


----------



## Trendywendy_41

In English we would say for Demain, il aura découvert que tous les gateaux ont été mangés. He will have discovered that all the cakes have been eaten and Heir, il aurait découvert que tous les gateaux avaient été mangés - had been eaten. But I agree with you from what I've been reading. Demain, il aura découvert que tous les gateaux auront été mangés because of the sequence of tenses.

Thank you again for all your help Oddmania!


----------



## Lotus0727

I have a question on this subject, but I don't think it has been answered yet (at least not that I could find)

I'm a teacher, and we're working on le futur antérieur in my Français IV class. There are a couple of responses Une Fois Pour Toutes that I wasn't able to explain.

According to the book, it's:
- Elle dit qu'elle aura maigri de cinq kilos avant la fin du mois.
BUT
- Est-ce qu'elle sera guérie avant la rentrée des classes?

I don't understand why it's futur antérieur in the first sentence, but futur simple in the second.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## geostan

In the first sentence you are dealing with an action; in the second, case, guérie is being used as an adjective and expresses a state, i.e. the result of having lost the 5 kilos.


----------



## Lotus0727

But why isn't it aura été guérie?


----------



## geostan

Why would you want the futur antérieur? It would merely express the action.  It's the same in English.

She says she will have lost 5 kilos before the end of the month.

Will she be cured before the beginning of classes? I suppose one could say Will she have been cured by the beginning of classes?
But it isn't necessary. And further, you are not dealing with time clauses here.


----------



## Chimel

You have the verb "guérir quelqu'un". Futur antérieur: il (le médecin, le médicament...) aura guéri le malade.
In the passive voice: le malade aura été guéri.
So, you could have (although it is a bit far-fetched): "Est-ce qu'elle aura été guérie par ce nouveau médicament avant..."

But here, it is not the active verb "guérir quelqu'un", it is "être" with an adjective/past participle (être guéri, être mort, être parti...).
So, in my opinion, this is not a futur antérieur, but a normal future of "être". If this sentence is part of an exercice on the futur antérieur, it is either a trap... or a mistake.

By the way, this is rather a subtle and complicated distinction for people who learn French as a second language... Not sure most French-speaking pupils would get this either.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Être guéri_ can indeed be considered either as _être_ followed by an adjective or as _guérir_ in the passive voice. Because _être_ describes states and not actions, it is not very common to have it conjugated in compound tenses (_elle a/avait/aura été_). The phrase _elle aura été guérie_ is therefore perceived by natives as _guérir_ in the passive.


----------



## jonathanliu_

Hi everyone! I'm a little confused between these two different conjugations and when they should be used when they're conjugated with conjunctions such as "quand' or "aussitôt que".

What is the difference between

Quand j'aurai eu des enfants, je ressemblerai à Rita

and

Quand j'aurai des enfants, je ressemblerai à Rita.

Merci à tous!


----------



## Maître Capello

Hi Jonathan and welcome to the forums! 

The futur antérieur emphasizes the sequence of events, hence suggests completion of the first action. The futur simple just refers to the future.

In your context, the futur antérieur suggests *after childbearing*, while the futur simple rather refers to *raising children*.

_Quand j'*aurai eu* des enfants, je ressemblerai à Rita._ = When I have had children, I will look like Rita.
_Quand j'*aurai* des enfants, je ressemblerai à Rita._ = When I have children, I will look like Rita.


----------

